# Annoying Calls



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Every other week I get a call from a 3rd party that my local Toyota store hired to either say they have a buyer for my car or I'm due for service. I didn't buy from them, but do get service there. The worst part is the caller, working from a script is totally ignorant of the automotive world.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you on the national 'Do Not Call' list?? Inform the caller that you consider the calls as solicitation and would like to be removed from their list. Talk to the service dept and tell them they will lose your business if the calls don't end.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have call barring


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, I'm on do not call. I will inform next call and next visit coming up soon.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had people tell me they are exempt from the do not call list......I just tell them to remove me from their list and if I would happen to be interested in the future I will contact them.


----------



## techytrecky (Oct 7, 2011)

Funny how scammers call people, put up a lousy story and actually believe that people will buy it. Got calls like that, too, and as soon as I realized it was a scammer, I slammed the phone down so hard I was sure it broke their eardrums.


----------



## techytrecky (Oct 7, 2011)

I reported their phone numbers to Callercenter.com too, and warned others that they're scammers.


----------

